# Aep ponds.?



## Owen (May 7, 2018)

wondering what are some good ponds for aep recreation land.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Most are good for bass. Ponds that aren’t easy to access by car tend to have better numbers of larger bass, but the the roadside ponds hold some big ones too. Getting them to bite can be a challenge. Stealth/long casts can be helpful. Fishing off hours or crummy weather can help. If the sun is beating on the water, pitch baits to shade or weed mats. Number of ponds can be overwhelming. Look at the maps and Google Earth and plan to try to hit 3 or 4 that are close to one another and don’t be afraid to move ponds and try different baits to figure it out. Many ponds are clear, so natural colors on your baits typically, bigger bass may be more willing if you find murky water from recent rains. Are you fishing from shore or on boat of some type? Treat your clothes with Sawyers tick spray and your skin with bug spray that has some Deet. Good luck.


----------



## Owen (May 7, 2018)

Thanks


----------

